# Utrogestan v Cyclogest



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

Are they the same? Why have I been prescribed utrogestan for this FET but had Cyclogest for the fresh IVF cycle? Do they perform the same function?


----------



## Green3 (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes,

in my new  clinic in Alicante, I´m taking Utrogestan...and in my previous British clinic Cyclogest.The doctor told me that is the same..
xxxxxx


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

seems much more expensive  

i had cause to speak with the clinic today. they said they prescribed utrogestan instead these days as it was better at doing the job. unfortunately i managed to take the first 2 orally (as per packet instructions) only to be told by the clinic that they are intended as pessaries... i thought they were pretty big


----------

